# Phantom, baby, I'm sorry.



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My VT decided to go to the Waters of Heaven last night. 

Phantom had always been thin and somewhat sickly looking . . . then again, he also had to endure a month of ammonia poisoning at the store he was from. He just never got better. Phantom was always there to greet me in the morning. He got his spirit back when Brunhilda moved in beside him. When she saw him for the first time, he swam away and cowered, but eventually as the days wore on he would keep looking at her, and slowly make his way back. Then one day, ephiphany! He flared those pretty mauve fins and flared at Bru until I put a slip of paper between them. 

I'll miss you, little guy. I hope there was some happiness . . . somewhere in you short life. Goodbye, and RIP.


----------



## afterthestorm (Jul 3, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. :C


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

RIP Phantom. I'm so sorry for your loss. He seems that he lived a happy life.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I really like the title of this thread, you must really have loved Phantom. So sorry for your loss DX


----------

